# Problem using Dlink DIR-651 Router



## Shiphted (Sep 6, 2011)

So currently where i live we dont have internet other than the tethering of our iphones. I bought this router mainly for use as file sharing between 2 computers. The reason i bought the router over a switch is because we are moving in 2 months and will have cable internet. 

So because of this if i have the router plugged into the computers and i plug my iphone with its USB into the computer to access the internet the router seems to block it. When calling support to find out how to disable the routing to allow the iphone internet through they seem to not know what the heck im talking about. Hopefully someone here can help.


----------



## Phou (May 26, 2011)

Try using static IP without a default gateway.

*Control Panel > Network Connections*, then right click on the network adapter and select *Properties* and double-clicking "*TCP/IP v4*"

Select "Use the following IP Address" put in 10.10.10.1
Subnet Mask 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway leave this blank

Select "Use the following DNS server addresses"
Preferred: You can leave blank.

Do the same for the other computer, only difference is IP should be 10.10.10.2

File sharing should still work, Internet should be routed to phone. Just make sure you set it back to automatic when you move and start using the router for Internet access.

Let me know how it goes.


----------

